# Microprocesador aplicado al reciclado de energía al caminar.



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Reciclado de energía en prótesis de pie.*

Fecha de publicación: 22 de febrero 2010

En un informe presentado por, Steven H. Collins (Departamento de Ingeniería Biomecánica, Delft University of Technology) y Arthur D. Kuo (Departamentos de Ingeniería Mecánica y de Ingeniería Biomédica de la Universidad de Michigan) describen un ingenioso y nuevo pie protésico que utiliza un microcontrolador para guía de un dispositivo que almacena la energía de la pisada (DownStep)y lo libera de durante el levantamiento del pie (UpStep), imitando el funcionamiento natural del tobillo de los seres humanos.

​ 
Collins y Kuo comentaron que desarrollaron un microprocesador de control para el pie artificial que captura parte de la energía que normalmente se disipa por la pierna y "Recicla" tal como lo hace el tobillo en su trabajo habitual.

En las pruebas realizadas en el caminar una prótesis convencional redujo el impulso ascendente (Recuperación de energía) y el aumento el gasto neto energético metabólico en un 23% en comparación con el caminar normal.
Reciclado de la energía de la pisada para aplicar en el ascenso del pie la reducción de la de energía metabólica al 14% más que en el funcionamiento normal de tobillo, buen valor comparado con el 23% de una prótesis convencional.

*Más información:*


----------



## Nepper (Feb 28, 2010)

muy buena idea, lastima que el tema pasa por la rentabilidad... si una prótesis normal cuesta el 10% del precio de esa prótesis inteligente, entonces no me importaría gastar un 23% más de energía...
total, al otro día lo recupero con un buen choripan...
Pero bueno, el tipo que lo diseñó se habrá pasado la vida estudiando el pié, y eso hay que reconocerseló... a tal punto que lo optimizó un 23%...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2010)

Lo mismo pero "Tercer-mundista" alta tecnología encontrada en la basura.

*La historia:*


----------



## ingdenis1 (Feb 28, 2010)

interesante aplicacion muy actual!


----------



## yofede08 (Feb 28, 2010)

tiene rason Nepper saves lo que debe salir esa prótesis , aparte teniendo la comun te terminas acostumbrando


----------

